
ObamaCare's New Theory of Employment - ytNumbers
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303496804579365091252549588
======
iwasphone
Their conclusion, while ingenuine, is not surprising. Since the Bancroft
family sold the publication, the Wall Street Journal editorial board has
become a propaganda mouthpiece for Rupert Murdoch.

